# Dr. Peter Fahrney & Sons Co.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 17, 2020)

Hwere is Dr. Peter Fahrney & Sons Co. Corktop med. The Reliable Old-Time preperation For Home Use. It is from Chicago ILL. U.S.
Love the font.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 17, 2020)

great example Robby, I have one that is quite large I believe it's about 11 or 12" tall. If I can find it I'll post a pic.
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 17, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> great example Robby, I have one that is quite large I believe it's about 11 or 12" tall. If I can find it I'll post a pic.
> ~Fred


This one is 9 inches.


----------

